# what glue?



## robert carter (May 11, 2012)

What glue do you folks use to glue inserts in carbons so they don`t pull out in the target?Thanks,RC.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 11, 2012)

Hot Melt: Kimsha Quick Stik

Also, I use regular Loctite Super Glue

When I remember to clean the carbon dust from inside the shaft, either works works pretty good for me.


----------



## whossbows (May 11, 2012)

hot melt


----------



## BGBH (May 11, 2012)

Gorilla glue...


----------



## markland (May 11, 2012)

I use a .243 wire brush to scrape the inside of the shaft then use a swab and alcohol to clean it and use 2-part epoxy with all my inserts and have "0" problems with inserts on my arrows.  I like to use epoxy as it has a cure time that allows me to screw on my broadheads and spin and true the insert prior to setting up.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (May 11, 2012)

I just got some hot melt. I think it is CDM Flitemate Hot Melt Glue 10" Shop Stick. It is flexible and seems to stay flexible and not brittle. I lost 2 inserts with the ferr-l-tite and went to this. Lancaster has it for about $7.


----------



## Blueridge (May 11, 2012)

Gorilla glue has worked very well for me. The thick tan colored glue , I let it cure for 24 hours.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 11, 2012)

Two part epoxy, not the five minute stuff. Gives you time to index your insert for broadhead alignment.

Glued up a couple with Big Jim's hot melt last week, to see how it holds.


----------



## WildWillie (May 11, 2012)

Bohning has came out with a new blue ferreltite for carbons.I have been using it with good results.


----------



## dutchman (May 11, 2012)

Gorilla super glue.


----------



## Slasher (May 11, 2012)

2 part epoxy... slower stuff


----------



## RogerB (May 13, 2012)

I use the High Impact Gorilla glue (gel). If you use super glue, it is important to get the high impact stuff. Other super glue is brittle when dry and can crack when hit, allowing an insert to pull. The high impact stuff won't crack and holds much better. Make sure you clean the carbon dust from the inside of the shaft. A Q-tip dipped in water is the thing to use. Water sets super glue, so the shaft being damp on the inside is a good thing.


----------



## Rare Breed (May 13, 2012)

RC, The glue stick that Big Jim sells is the best I have ever used. I never lose my points or inserts on carbon or wood and it's easy to heat up and change points.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (May 15, 2012)

You might try the 4 minute JB Spotweld 2 part epoxy.  I've never had an insert come out of my aluminums or a point come off a wood arrow using this stuff.  I can only imagine it would work just as well on carbon arrows. 

Fair warning though; If and when you need to replace an insert it is really difficult to get the old one out and then there is another challenge in removing the residue from inside the shaft. If you use this stuff  you have to be committed. There is a trade off when you use an epoxy...


----------



## Al33 (May 16, 2012)

Great question RC! I continue to have problems with my brass inserts coming out and I have tried super glue, flexible super glue both gel and regular,Loctite Super Glue and others with poor results. I even tried the JB Weld two part epoxy and it doesn't work for me.I bore brush my arrows, clean with alcohol, and glue up.

I am about to try the dark root beer colored Gorilla Glue thanks to some of your suggestions, just hope I have the right stuff as it is what I have on hand.

Hope to get some of Big Jim's glue stick and try it too.


----------



## sawtooth (May 16, 2012)

Rare Breed said:


> RC, The glue stick that Big Jim sells is the best I have ever used. I never lose my points or inserts on carbon or wood and it's easy to heat up and change points.



Agreed! Right after I glue the point or insert, I dip it in cold water. I've never had a point come out in a target, or tree, or whatever else.


----------

